# Using 43273 add on code with ERCP'S



## j.berkshire (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, 43273 is used in addition to the ERCP codes you mention.  It is an "add-on" code and can only be billed with another ERCP code.


----------



## busydawnis (Jan 12, 2009)

Is the new add on code for ERCP'S of 43273 used automatically with 43260, 43261, 43263-43265 and 43267-43272?


----------



## busydawnis (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## sharonw54 (Feb 16, 2009)

*ERCP add on code/need help*

Hello,
I code for two GI Dr's.  One does ERCP's and he is telling me that I can not use the new CPT add on code of 43273 because it is only for using the  SpyGlass technology in which you actually place a catheter with the scope into the bile and/or pancreatic duct.  He says if it says cholangioscopy or pancreatoscopy than that is what that is.  When he does his ERCP's he dictates the following: 
"Major papilla was identified and selective cannulation of the common bile duct was first performed with the scope and a cholangiogram obtained"
So my question is this.  Is the new add on code a generic code that can be used in his situation?
thanks so much.
confused coder


----------



## SamanthaLunde (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi there, late reply but I thought I would put the clarification out there. A cholangiogram is an included part of the procedure due to the fact that the radiologist is actually the one performing the interpretation of that report. A cholangioscopy is the correct term for spy glass as it is direct visualization and not an injection of contrast for imaging. The spyglass scope is fitted and ejects from the parent scope. There are helpful youtube videos that demonstrate this if you are a visual person. Happy coding !


----------

